# Episode 227 - Up North Journal Podcast



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

This week was a special week for me as I got to spend a week's vacation hunting with my dad. I managed to take a buck and a doe with my bow along with doing some trapping in Michigan's great woods! Stop in and take a listen to this week's show!

http://traffic.libsyn.com/upnorthjournal/Episode_227_final.mp3


----------

